# Tahiti Yacht Charter company



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone chartered with the company "Tahiti Yacht Charter"? And if so were there any problems with the boat or services? I'm about to sign on the dotted line for a 23 day charter out of Raiatea, and this being my first charter I am looking for any positive or negative input about this company.

I've scanned all 20 pages of posts in the "chartering" forum and there is alot of info on Tahiti.....Yacht....Charter. But nothing if you put em all together.

Thanks in advance


----------

